# Eclipse Java Editor Methoden ausblenden



## Balboa (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

bei Eclipse ist es im Java Editor möglich Methoden usw. mit einem +-Zeichen am linken Rand einzublenden und mit dem -Zeichen auszublenden. Ist es möglich, dass diese Informationen gespeichert werden? Eclipse macht die Funktionen immer wieder sichtbar, spätestens nach einem Neustart.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2007)

Dafür musst du ein Plugin schreiben (oder googlen und herausfinden ob das schon jemand getan hat).


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2007)

Ich würde vermuten das es genügt von DefaultJavaFoldingStructureProvider zu erben und initialize zu überschreiben.
Was gefoldet wurde und was nicht, würde ich in den Properties der IFile hinterlegen.


----------

